# Door Rattle



## FtLaudGTO (Apr 5, 2007)

Got a quick question for everyone. Has anyone had the problem with the door rattling near the lock. Its an annoying rattle when I'm driving on the highway. Almost sounds like a loose bolt. Any suggestions? I'm thinking about taking the door pannel off. How would i go about doing that?


----------



## GoatMann (Jul 20, 2006)

*rattle*

No, but I got a rattle somewhere behind my component driver side dash, it only rattles once in a while then it goes away.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

I pulled about 6 or 7 littel "U" shaped plastic clips from inside the door panel. Every timeI shut the door it sounded like a couple of bear cans inside banging around. 

I got all of these out by removing the door panel light at bottom. There must still be one in there though because I still hear it. I've got that item, and the cheap-ass trunk light that needs to be replaced because you have to pull on it to get it to come on. Very minor things, and I've owned the car about 15 months, but will be sure to get them fixed while it's under warranty.


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

I have the same rattle. I'll pull it one of these days and take a close look at it.


----------

